
Adverse events in meditation practices and therapies: a systematic review - unhammer
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/acps.13225
======
unhammer
Also
[https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal...](https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0216643)
: "Participants with higher levels of repetitive negative thinking, those who
only engaged in deconstructive types of meditation (e.g., vipassana/insight
meditation), and those who had attended a meditation retreat at any point in
their life were more likely to report unpleasant meditation-related
experiences."

